# Beagle questions. I want one bad but need advice



## h.lake (Oct 23, 2009)

I am 60 years old and semi handicapped. I can walk OK slowly and would love to get back into rabbit hunting. I had beagles when I was young and loved watching them hunt. My concern is beagles sometimes get to excited hunting and get lost. I can buy a GPS collar but I am unable to chase my dog threw swamps and heavy brush. Is there a way to train them to stay close.I plan to get a puppy and keep it in the house and spoil it big time so he is my buddy. I want to hunt edges of small rabbit habitat. Being I can't cover alot of ground looking for a dog I am really worried about trying this. Thanks for any input


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

In my mind, your best bets would be two fold. 1) get a breed of beagle that's known to handle well, hunt close to you and be a closer to the line type breed of beagle. 2) find a beagling buddy to go out with you. Two people are easier than one to cut off the dog and its good to have a buddy if something goes wrong. Definitely get a GPS and remember to do trash preventative training. Good luck!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The newer gps collars also come with shock and tone features. You can easily teach the dog to come to you the second it hears the tone. You don't have to chase them anymore.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

h.lake said:


> I am 60 years old and semi handicapped. I can walk OK slowly and would love to get back into rabbit hunting. I had beagles when I was young and loved watching them hunt. My concern is beagles sometimes get to excited hunting and get lost. I can buy a GPS collar but I am unable to chase my dog threw swamps and heavy brush. Is there a way to train them to stay close.I plan to get a puppy and keep it in the house and spoil it big time so he is my buddy. I want to hunt edges of small rabbit habitat. Being I can't cover alot of ground looking for a dog I am really worried about trying this. Thanks for any input


Well , you know the odds exist that any dog can outrun you.

I ran beagles a lot of years. Then after getting into terriers wound up not being able to chase them down on foot.
Had one male I had worked with prior to loss of mobility to not range into the next zip code when squirrel hunting that adapted to my disability faster than I did.
I could stop the cart ,let him take a swing out to about fifty yards then back to cart to next stop.

The right beagle might too ,but the many I ran were full beagle. Follow your nose wherever it goes beagles.


----------



## h.lake (Oct 23, 2009)

Waif said:


> Well , you know the odds exist that any dog can outrun you.
> 
> I ran beagles a lot of years. Then after getting into terriers wound up not being able to chase them down on foot.
> Had one male I had worked with prior to loss of mobility to not range into the next zip code when squirrel hunting that adapted to my disability faster than I did.
> ...


Very interesting comment. I don't necessarily need to hunt rabbits. I just love dog sports.I love to watch the dog have fun. Maybe a squirrel dog would be better for me. Can you suggest a breed. When I was young I had Walker **** dogs that I took squirrel hunting on a sunny September afternoon for treeing practice. It was fun watching them. They hunted just as hard as if the woods was full of raccoons.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

h.lake said:


> Very interesting comment. I don't necessarily need to hunt rabbits. I just love dog sports.I love to watch the dog have fun. Maybe a squirrel dog would be better for me. Can you suggest a breed. When I was young I had Walker **** dogs that I took squirrel hunting on a sunny September afternoon for treeing practice. It was fun watching them. They hunted just as hard as if the woods was full of raccoons.



A Mountain/Treeing Feist will get you all the squirrels you care to clean and they eat a lot less and make smaller land mines than hounds do. I have had hounds/curs/feists and they all do an admiral job if they are from good stock. The feists get the job done with a lot less "overhead" however. They also make very good bed warmers and super loyal intelligent friends when not in the timber. If interested I could recommend an awesome small time breeder in the Central Mi area that I hold in very high regard....pm me if so.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

h.lake said:


> Very interesting comment. I don't necessarily need to hunt rabbits. I just love dog sports.I love to watch the dog have fun. Maybe a squirrel dog would be better for me. Can you suggest a breed. When I was young I had Walker **** dogs that I took squirrel hunting on a sunny September afternoon for treeing practice. It was fun watching them. They hunted just as hard as if the woods was full of raccoons.


Not easy to suggest a breed.
We wound down a decade of raising a specific type of rat terrier.
Loyal to a fault and willing to take on Hades will a water pistol...
A tendency to " adopt" some one in a family or group and when recognized that person can do wonders teamed with that dog.
Fiests are well known for prey drive of vermin types.
The fiests of olde were chainsaws on wheels and diluted in North America by crossing with other breeds to bring r.p.m. down a bit.

Meeting breeders,looking over their type of breeding and how pups are treated/ handled/ exposed to different textures ,conditions ect. before deciding on a type breed can help you.
No rush , you are looking about ,not for a dog at first.

Where the rubber meets the road is selecting a pup.
As a former breeder if you wanted a working relationship for optimum compatibility I would need to know YOUR temperament ,drive,patience,stamina, experience in raising and training,your goals for the dog ect..

Pups have their mom to discipline them. Discipline, or a lack of it, can ruin a pup and your relationship quicker than anything.
That said ...a dominant pup out of a litter can be a handful if not understood. Even when you become (not through being cruel or striking the dog ,that is a deal breaker in a partner/teamwork relationship) dominant the pup will be more headstrong than a submissive one that had been ranked as such in the litter.

For a close ranging less conflict dog for a beginner ,or in our case reduced mobility owner
bid-ability is something I would recommend looking for.
A pup that responds to you when visiting and can be encouraged to return after wandering away repeatedly.

Pups have different drives un related to prey drive and an easy goin pup that is not bouncing off the walls , and is bid-able might be a good start for you ,but I have not seen you around dogs or picked up on your temperament.

Here is another consideration. Brought up not to increase a sale or similar but only a behavior reference , but dogs (and other critters) often do better with a fellow creature.
Dogs are pliable ,sort of and can deal with being the only "real" dog in a pack.
Feed back and competition from a fellow critter can be a benefit, or a curse if not supervised by mom/you. 'Ouch ,no bite so hard" a pup can learn quick from mom. 'Stop it" too.
Another dog can(not will ,not guaranteed if you do not do your part) help.
A brace of dogs can compliment each other on a hunt ,or conflict. 
I preferred solo dogs ,taking one only once experienced. But...I then was the second dog/team member.

No rush. Check out some dogs and their owners.
Consider size you want to handle . Study temperament ,(yours and the type in a considered dog/dog breed). Exercise requirement ,room,day kennel for brief times ,fenced yard ect.
Crate training goes far ...but you want your dog exercised before spending too much time in a crate , for mental as much as physical health.

The right dog can share your bed ,(no truth to a dog kept outside makes a better hunting partner, I'll argue that.) Be treated as a less dominant but treated fairly partner ,and be a great companion beyond hunting.

Hunting drive/prey drive is very different than how your dog behaves with you in domestic situations.
A sober well behaved dog can be holey heck when it's time to hunt. A good thing.
A holey heck dog 100% of the time at home ,the vet,visiting,in the house ect. however takes a certain type owner with patience and understanding to keep from getting frustrated and risking ruining the dog....


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a fiest dog I got in Kansas several years ago. He quickly became family. I'm so darn attached to the little feller I'm kinda hoping he out-lives me.

Quite a responsibility to take on. They're very devoted and want to be next to you 100% of the time. Separation anxiety is an understatement. Leaving the dog at home for the day, or a few hours is one thing, going on vacation and bording the dog is out of the question. 

As a hunting dog they are tenacious. I've had a lot of dogs from big hounds, beagles and bird dogs. Never seen a dog with as much drive.

Companion for life for sure. Mine goes just about everywhere with me.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Kennybks said:


> I have a fiest dog I got in Kansas several years ago. He quickly became family. I'm so darn attached to the little feller I'm kinda hoping he out-lives me.
> 
> Quite a responsibility to take on. They're very devoted and want to be next to you 100% of the time. Separation anxiety is an understatement. Leaving the dog at home for the day, or a few hours is one thing, going on vacation and bording the dog is out of the question.
> 
> ...



All I can add to that is a great big AHHHHHHHHHHHHMEN :smile:


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

Like SGC said, if you get a Beagle, look for a line of dogs that run the track very slow and methodically. One of the field trial terms would be "Brace" style dogs. These dogs are bred to run the line very slow, and are NOT good for hunting. These style dogs are judged on how well they track every foot print a rabbit lays, and are even demerited for passing another dog (leaving the line). 
Other than this type of beagle, you WILL spend time chasing it down, ESPECIALLY when are running a rabbit. But even this style dog needs training (for handling) before free casting.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Great pictures guys.
Sometimes the velcro trait goes both ways, and both parties win!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

h.lake said:


> I am 60 years old and semi handicapped. I can walk OK slowly and would love to get back into rabbit hunting. I had beagles when I was young and loved watching them hunt. My concern is beagles sometimes get to excited hunting and get lost. I can buy a GPS collar but I am unable to chase my dog threw swamps and heavy brush. Is there a way to train them to stay close.I plan to get a puppy and keep it in the house and spoil it big time so he is my buddy. I want to hunt edges of small rabbit habitat. Being I can't cover alot of ground looking for a dog I am really worried about trying this. Thanks for any input


I am also 60, but am still in good shape with no mobility issues. I've had rabbit hounds (Bassets) my entire life. Even though they can be slow and pokey when working the brush, any one of mine can out run any person. 
I have also had a couple Feist dogs and they are great! The 4 year old female I now have is my shadow. A great house dog that was house-broke at 10 wks of age. Smart, alert, and game! Gentle and loving, yet can go from 0-60 in a heart beat. She's a fine squirrel dog and a better pheasant hunter.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)




----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Jumpshootin' said:


>


Where did you get her ?


----------



## h.lake (Oct 23, 2009)

357Maximum said:


> A Mountain/Treeing Feist will get you all the squirrels you care to clean and they eat a lot less and make smaller land mines than hounds do. I have had hounds/curs/feists and they all do an admiral job if they are from good stock. The feists get the job done with a lot less "overhead" however. They also make very good bed warmers and super loyal intelligent friends when not in the timber. If interested I could recommend an awesome small time breeder in the Central Mi area that I hold in very high regard....pm me if so.


That is a sweet looking dog and sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. A couch buddy to watch sports with me on TV , then go for a walk and do a little light hunting. I will PM you as soon as I figure figure out how to do it.


----------



## h.lake (Oct 23, 2009)

Skip said:


> Like SGC said, if you get a Beagle, look for a line of dogs that run the track very slow and methodically. One of the field trial terms would be "Brace" style dogs. These dogs are bred to run the line very slow, and are NOT good for hunting. These style dogs are judged on how well they track every foot print a rabbit lays, and are even demerited for passing another dog (leaving the line).
> Other than this type of beagle, you WILL spend time chasing it down, ESPECIALLY when are running a rabbit. But even this style dog needs training (for handling) before free casting.


Great suggestion. If I decide I want a beagle, this would be the best choice for me. I don't care if I ever shoot another rabbit. I just want to take my dog hunting and watch him have fun


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

h.lake said:


> That is a sweet looking dog and sounds exactly like what I'm looking for. A couch buddy to watch sports with me on TV , then go for a walk and do a little light hunting. I will PM you as soon as I figure figure out how to do it.



I just sent ya the info you need to get a great dog. I have no affiliation with him, just a 125% happy customer who has hunted with his dogs before I bought mine from him. He'll gladly let you tag along to watch his broodstock work if you want to do that before you make up your mind. Very likeable guy. I would not recommend this breed to a person that has never had dogs before, but it sounds like you have what it takes. They are very energetic the first few years and will soak up all the time you will give them.


----------



## h.lake (Oct 23, 2009)

Jumpshootin' said:


> I am also 60, but am still in good shape with no mobility issues. I've had rabbit hounds (Bassets) my entire life. Even though they can be slow and pokey when working the brush, any one of mine can out run any person.
> I have also had a couple Feist dogs and they are great! The 4 year old female I now have is my shadow. A great house dog that was house-broke at 10 wks of age. Smart, alert, and game! Gentle and loving, yet can go from 0-60 in a heart beat. She's a fine squirrel dog and a better pheasant hunter.


Oh, what a sweetheart! The feist pushed me off the fence


----------



## h.lake (Oct 23, 2009)

357Maximum said:


> I just sent ya the info you need to get a great dog. I have no affiliation with him, just a 125% happy customer who has hunted with his dogs before I bought mine from him. He'll gladly let you tag along to watch his broodstock work if you want to do that before you make up your mind. Very likeable guy. I would not recommend this breed to a person that has never had dogs before, but it sounds like you have what it takes. They are very energetic the first few years and will soak up all the time you will give them.


Thank you very much. My wife and I are dog lovers and have always had Brittany's. We know all about energetic young dogs. We have a big fenced back yard and lots of property for the dogs to burn off that energy.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

slammer said:


> Where did you get her ?


From Steve McAndrews of Stuart. Iowa.


----------

